# Green lines on startup



## Sam1989 (Feb 7, 2016)

Hey guys,

After playing a game my pc just error "NVidia driver xxx stopped working" after restart I couldn't even see the desktop (black screen) I could see dos loading up windows loading up just windows login screen never arrive (black screen) and monitor says "no signal"

Now I install new windows basically if I install NVidia drivers I get a blackscreen, I cant even run dxdiag so I can only browse my pc without any display driver, but still I have green lines on my desktop, ss - Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


Im pretty sure my monitor is ok, since I can see all the start up process fine, browse dos without any green lines

Feel free to ask for any additional info.. Thank you.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

It may be that the latest Nvidia driver is having issues.

What is the make and model number of the parts inside of your PC?

Can you boot into Safe Mode? If so, use a program like DDU to uninstall the current drivers.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Sounds like the video card is failing tell us the hardware please.


----------



## Sam1989 (Feb 7, 2016)

Well I already tested my pc with another GPU and it worked fine, problem is I only can browse my pc until my pc notice gpu and try to install drivers =] I ordered new gpu.. thank you for your attention - best of luck !


----------

